# I hate people. Like this guy (Bigotry content)



## Survival101 (Jul 30, 2010)

There is no need for me to comment any further. But this is fucking insane.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 30, 2010)

He's throwing the proverbial "baby out with the bathwater". Muslim extremists seem to chap his ass, thus, he wants to send a big "fuck you" from him to them. I can understand that, hell I agree with it completely. It's time people stopped pussy footing around Muslims and Islam.

But, to lump *all* Muslims together as the same, hard-line extremists, is the same as lumping in Christians and Catholics together with people like New Earth Creationists and other evangelical fundamentalists. When in point of fact, only a small percentage of the hardest of the hardcore has taken such beliefs and perverted them.

This guy's burning of the Qu'ran is just a big healthy middle finger to the extremists. They're the ones he's going to piss off and offend the most anyway. Like the recent "Draw Muhammad" day... 

Point is, I wouldn't get so taken in by it, and this IS still America, he's free to burn the Qu'ran (to the best of my knowledge) just as Muslims are free to burn the Bible, or Jews are free to burn the Bible, or the Qu'ran, or whatever the hell people want (provided it's done without physically hurting someone else or depriving someone of their property).


----------



## groph (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, like anything else you watch, that video is out of context and it's more than likely full of bias but holy shit that dude was awesome hahahaha.

Total moron though, by burning the Koran or Qu'ran or whatever, you're not saying "stop", you're saying "keep going".

This is the touchiest issue going yet. While I'll respect a Muslim, the moment one starts waving a sword in my face wanting to decapitate me for not believing in Allah, I have a problem. This will probably only be settled with a good old fashioned holy war which results in the deaths of millions. I really don't know. I've never read the Qu'ran or the Bible, I'm non-religious, but I'm "anti - people who want to kill me for their God." You can't make an argument based on a religious text thanks to how they get interpreted dozens of completely different ways and it's pretty obvious that politics put their own spin on these issues. On one end you get these guys who want to nuke the bastards, and on the other end you get the bleeding hearts who put up a welcome sign and get on their knees in the execution (executee?) position. All I can say is that when Sharia Law takes over Nova Scotia, I'll be boarding up my house and keeping my shotgun well oiled. I will not let someone else make the decision to kill me legally. I'll take as many of them down as possible before I turn the gun on myself and I'm 110% serious.

Hopefully the situation just amounts to a few mosques being built (why the hell not, we have synagogues and a million different flavors of Christian churches, along with freedom of religious practice) and a stable Muslim community can worship and live in peace. Once they start trying to take us over through covert means (all the shit Glenn Beck is scared to death over, I kind of don't doubt him) that's when I stop tolerating.


----------



## Origin (Jul 30, 2010)

orb451 said:


> He's throwing the proverbial "baby out with the bathwater". Muslim extremists seem to chap his ass, thus, he wants to send a big "fuck you" from him to them. I can understand that, hell I agree with it completely. It's time people stopped pussy footing around Muslims and Islam.
> 
> But, to lump *all* Muslims together as the same, hard-line extremists, is the same as lumping in Christians and Catholics together with people like New Earth Creationists and other evangelical fundamentalists. When in point of fact, only a small percentage of the hardest of the hardcore has taken such beliefs and perverted them.
> 
> ...



This. He's a bigot in a sense as in making a big deal out of it and basically saying 'ahaha look what I'm doing, fuck you!' rather than just burning one quietly out of personal belief and freedom, but it is his right technically.


----------



## groph (Jul 30, 2010)

Just to clear things up, I'm not sitting here with militant thoughts stewing in my head and I don't have prejudices towards Muslims.

All I'm saying is that I'm willing to defend my life, and if shit hits the fan like Glenn thinks it will, I'll be the first one out there fighting back.


----------



## orb451 (Jul 30, 2010)

groph said:


> Just to clear things up, I'm not sitting here with militant thoughts stewing in my head and I don't have prejudices towards Muslims.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I'm willing to defend my life, and if shit hits the fan like Glenn thinks it will, I'll be the first one out there fighting back.



Oh yes you are ya god damned gun toting zombie muslim apocalypse shit hits the fan scenario hockey stick wielding maple syrup slurping neo conservative ass munching copronecrophiliac xenophobe!!!!! 



j/k


----------



## groph (Jul 30, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Oh yes you are ya god damned gun toting zombie muslim apocalypse shit hits the fan scenario hockey stick wielding maple syrup slurping neo conservative ass munching copronecrophiliac xenophobe!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


 
You left out my love of bestiality =(


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 30, 2010)

orb451 said:


> He's throwing the proverbial "baby out with the bathwater". Muslim extremists seem to chap his ass, thus, he wants to send a big "fuck you" from him to them. I can understand that, hell I agree with it completely. It's time people stopped pussy footing around Muslims and Islam.
> 
> But, to lump *all* Muslims together as the same, hard-line extremists, is the same as lumping in Christians and Catholics together with people like New Earth Creationists and other evangelical fundamentalists. When in point of fact, only a small percentage of the hardest of the hardcore has taken such beliefs and perverted them.
> 
> ...



Jews can only burn half of the Bible.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2010)

This guy is a really odd bigot. On one hand he's saying he hates the whole Islamic religion and wants to burn their holy book, on the other hand he defends their right to do the same should they feel like they want to. Its like yes I'm racist, but they can be if they want to as well.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 30, 2010)

"We're going to end up like Europe" 
There's a sad truth in that sentence. We had some (not many, but it seems they're getting more frequent) cases of male muslim family members killing their female family members for adopting the german lifestyle. If they refuse to wear the burqa (which by the way is illegal in some places, at school for example. You won't find a crucifix at any german school either) or refuse to marry someone the family has chosen (which is illegal, too) chances are comparatively high that she's gonna get killed to get the family-honour restored...
Brothers killing their sisters for being young educated and independent women.
Schools with too many immigrants needed to be shut-down because the muslim pupils ran it with their laws.
People not accepting our laws.
All of that has become a sad part of our daily life. 

The biggest problem with the immigration of muslim people is that they often refuse to blend in the society they wish to live in. Instead they live in a parallel society in turkish (for example) "ghettos" without contact to the country they live in. Not knowing a single german word. There are some places you'll get beaten up just for being a german. IN Germany 
Of course not all of them are like that! I have wonderful muslim friends! Very intelligent and peaceful people at university. But they're only muslims on paper, they don't practice their religion actively!

The statistic says that muslim people integrate themselves the worst (we have blacks, asians, spanish, people from all over the world and most of them blend into their new society perfectly).

Everytime religion comes into play (and I mean ANY religion) shit hits the fan. 

Furthermore this is a clash of the generations. Again I chose the turkish as an example. The older generation (fathers, mothers, grandparents) came here long ago to find work. They grew up with religion and their old traditions.
But their children grew up in a country where their laws and traditions are of no relevance (and most of them are illegal: surpressing females, forced marriage, killing to restore one's honour etc.). Especially the females seem to be willing to integrate.
And that sometimes tends to result in a crime 

oh and EDIT: sorry for occasional bad English, it's in the middle of the night and I wanted to share my thoughts on this topic before falling asleep


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 30, 2010)

^ That is _exactly_ what it's like over here in Australia in some places now. It's a really sad, sad thing too, but it just seems to happen. They just _refuse_ to "integrate" into the already multicultural society, and instead try and force their biases/beliefs onto the rest of us under the guise of "it's offensive to us as muslims".

I'm sorry, but if you hate this place so much, refuse to even take the most miniscule steps to integrate yourselves into our society, and call us out for things that have been a part of our lives for centuries (we basically didn't openly celebrate Christmas a couple of years ago because of some b/s complaints. Shopping centres didn't put up decorations, and it was all kept very low-key), then you can get fucked and leave. This is exactly what you're getting into when you come here, deal with it or get out.

EDIT: It's like the old "I don't believe it so no-one should celebrate it at all" as opposed to the "I don't believe it, but if other people do, they're free to do what they believe" thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 30, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> ^ That is _exactly_ what it's like over here in Australia in some places now. It's a really sad, sad thing too, but it just seems to happen. They just _refuse_ to "integrate" into the already multicultural society, and instead try and force their biases/beliefs onto the rest of us under the guise of "it's offensive to us as muslims".
> 
> I'm sorry, but if you hate this place so much, refuse to even take the most miniscule steps to integrate yourselves into our society, and call us out for things that have been a part of our lives for centuries (we basically didn't openly celebrate Christmas a couple of years ago because of some b/s complaints. Shopping centres didn't put up decorations, and it was all kept very low-key), then you can get fucked and leave. This is exactly what you're getting into when you come here, deal with it or get out.
> 
> EDIT: It's like the old "I don't believe it so no-one should celebrate it at all" as opposed to the "I don't believe it, but if other people do, they're free to do what they believe" thing.


 
Fuck that, I see that ending up being the case of Britain. We are losing our culture to selfish fucks that come here and expect this country to cater for them, and then oppress their beliefs on people.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 30, 2010)

It only happened for the one year,but the year _after _it happened, Christmas was bigger than ever  I get the impression everyone here is pretty sick of being bossed around by a bunch of people who not only refuse to be involved in _anything_ the country has to offer (which is fine), but actively try and destroy the good times for everyone else (which is *NOT* fine)


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 30, 2010)

If someone told me that my Christmas light offended them, I would wave them goodbye with my shotgun. And THAT offends them, then they obviously shouldn't live in America.

What were we talking about again?


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 30, 2010)

Childish.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 30, 2010)

About 15% of Swedens population are immigrants, I'd say most of them are Muslim.
Shit went crazy for a while but now it's alot better, fortunately.


----------



## Moro (Jul 31, 2010)

"A violent religion, proven many times". Some people forget christians killed thousands.

It's not that I don't think there may be a god. I mean, I don't know. TBH I don't care. But whatever the case may be, I DO think that some people are just not prepared to have religion in their lives. 

Everybody's first religion should be common sense. Some people just lack it, I don't get how they navigate this world and survive it, it's something that really puzzles me every day.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 31, 2010)

I love how fucking retarded that guy is.


----------



## Nupss (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with the guys who live in Germany and Australia, from Holland myself. Now i too have great muslim friends, some who are religiously active and thats all great because they have blended into the society. They recognize the laws and values of our country and they strike a healthy balance between ours and theirs. 
But there are also people who live here and completely ignore every little piece of outside society, and instead keep to their own community. Then why live here i ask?

Oh and wtf did he say? Lots of people go to hell instead of heaven and hes got proof? Wow....dumbass, im proud to be a non-believer lol.


----------



## IDLE (Jul 31, 2010)

Meh...

He can burn all the books he wants to and he still won't make a dent in the bajillion Qur'ans that exist. Further more it is a violent religion and so is Christianity... So are humans in general. Maybe he should start burning big piles of Marijuana instead so people chill the fuck out.


----------



## Waelstrum (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't remember the lack of Christmas recently, but I might have missed that.

A lot of posts seem to be complaining about the lack of integration, and I can sort of understand the reasoning: "Why go somewhere if you don't like it?" While I can't speak about Muslims generally, there are several refugees from many places (Kenya, Iran, Ethiopia etc..) up here, and they practice their culture, but why shouldn't they? They're fleeing war and famine.

Recently on the news there have been racial attacks against Indian students in Sydney, race riots against the building of Mosques and Islamic schools, not to mention the Cronulla riots.

Also a lot of white Australians forget that we are invaders who imposed our culture on the few Aborigines that we left alive.

This dumbass is completely within his rights as a dumbass to burn his own property, and it is fully within the Islamic community's right to be offended by his dumbassery, and evan retaliate by burning one bible for each koran that's burned. But just because he has the right to does not mean he should do it.

RE the integration thing: why do people care if there are people living in your country who have a different culture?

EDIT: Also, remember in the Nergal vs. Christians thread how people said that Nergal would have been killed had it been a Koran? Now we'll see...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2010)

Moro said:


> "A violent religion, proven many times". Some people forget christians killed thousands.
> 
> It's not that I don't think there may be a god. I mean, I don't know. TBH I don't care. But whatever the case may be, I DO think that some people are just not prepared to have religion in their lives.
> 
> Everybody's first religion should be common sense. Some people just lack it, I don't get how they navigate this world and survive it, it's something that really puzzles me every day.


 
Yeah that bit made me lol, because Christianity has never hurt a fly in the past. 

I completely agree, unfortunately some people (mostly those literalist christians) substitute the bible for common sense.


----------



## Valserp (Jul 31, 2010)

Actually, all of the religions should be brought down. We live in the 21st century. Makes no sense to follow 2000-year old writings, and what's even worse - wage war because of them. We are all humans and *IF* we were created by _something_, it created us as equals.

Muslims(not all, you know which ones I am talking about) scare the crap out of me. We have some small towns in my country that are full of the brainwashed fuckers. They are constantly being told that this will be THEIR country and that all of the non-believers shall perish. I am quite sure that this is how it goes around the EU, as well. Like the Muslims pushing for Sharia law to be accepted in the UK. What the fuck?! If you don't like the country's laws - GTFO, cuntbag.

On the other hand - I can't stay mad at these people, for they have been taught from childhood to follow this rulebook, this religion, and are constantly being pressured into it. One is not allowed to question it, as their neighbor will most probably let the rest of the community know of their "heretism". Their family would be threatened by stoning. Their home - by wreckage. They are just victims of this "rulebook".

Not saying that this is _the one_ evil religion. As I said - all religions should perish and humanity should start thinking about itself as a whole. Build a better future and all that crap... Pale blue dot kind of stuff. But guess that's not gonna happen for the next few hundred years... or not until we destroy each other, anyway.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 31, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Jews can only burn half of the Bible.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 1, 2010)

What an Idiot. Why not burn some Muslims when you are at it? Sounds like KKK, shithead!

Well, let me clear something. As an Atheist, I think all religions are useless and should be vanish from people's heads. But till then, we have to find a way to get along.

Many Muslims are not practicing their religion. But the book is still holy for them.
Many Christians do not practice their religion, but If somebody burns a church, they will feel sad and angry.

BTW, Germany still has crosses in some schools, mostly in Bavaria, Baden Würtenberg, and some around Thüringen. The Turkish Ghettos where a German idea, not Turkish. Germany and France literally pushed foreigners to live together "away from the natives". Thus, the integration problem occured. 
Telling that Mouslims ruined Europe is pretty bland and actually totally bullshit.
First, Europe ruined many Islamic countries like Algeria, Somalia etc.
Second, Turks literally REBUILD Germany after the war. They never came to find a Job, they had already the job as they came. Turks are still Turks , not important wheter they where born there, have been Germans since 3 generations. They are not accepted as Germans, even the National Football players. And than moaning about integration is somehow double standard, and fake.
Push foreigners to live together and not be part of the social structure, pay less wages, do not give any support to learn the language, ask for their papers 8 times a day even when they are citizens, do not let them practice their religion in peace, and than moan about integration. Well, that integration will never work that way. 

And for the America. I like when Americas talk about "us" as Christians. I dunno how many Chinese, Indian, Muslim, Atheist, Jews live in America. But I am sure they are not just a Minority. So quit calling "us" as Christians. With all those gazillion sects and churches, billion versions of Bible, even Christianity is not a unity.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 1, 2010)

In the U.S. I feel more threatened by radical christians than I do by radical muslims.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel most threatened by gnarly, righteous and tubular Muslims.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 1, 2010)

^^^True on many points.
There still may be found some crosses (Bavaria is still very christian ) in german schools but they have to be removed if just a single person complains about them. 
I don't know who started the "ghettos" but I grew up near a small town (which was called Klein- (germ. for Small) Instanbul ) with one of the highest percentage of turkish citizens in germany and usually it goes like this: Somebody from Turkey moves here, finds a job and shortly later the family will come, too. Their relatives and friends may come later and they build a ghetto by themselves while not learning the language. 

Sure, that's a political problem, too, and till today they failed miserably. There are integration-programs and since a while ago every immigrant has to learn our langage. But those programs aren't very efficient because of lacking funds and they're often not attended.

lThe National Football Team did more for integration than the politics could for the last 30 years 
Mesut Özil for example is accepted as German btw. He doesn't even have the turkish citizenship. Which made some turkish people I know very angry because no matter where you were born or what language speak, you're still a turk for them. 
I think if a person like Mesut is born in germany, speaks german and has the german citizenship than he's a german with a foreign background for me. It doesn't matter where he's from or what he believes in 
Like I sait:I have nothing aginst turkish people/muslims in general!
And like I said I have many great turkish/muslim friends and most of them complain about the attitude of their fellow turks towards their new home-country and the people, too.

Integration is possible, the main-thing that needs to be done is to learn the language.
It's one thing if the parents don't want to or can't learn the language.
But it's a tragedy if the children don't learn the language!
Without speaken the local language you won't get the education you need to succeed in your life.
You won't get a job and you won't have enough money to live.
Which leads to frustration and often ends in violence 

And yeah: STOP calling us Christians!
o__O


----------



## Zugster (Aug 1, 2010)

In the U.S. the people most inclined to pass laws to limit my freedom and impose their ways on all here are most definetely Christians.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 1, 2010)

IDLE said:


> Meh...
> 
> He can burn all the books he wants to and he still won't make a dent in the bajillion Qur'ans that exist. Further more it is a violent religion and so is Christianity... So are humans in general. Maybe he should start burning big piles of Marijuana instead so people chill the fuck out.



False, Christianity is a religion of justice, whereas the Qur'an deals with slaughtering for who-knows-what. I'm a God-serving, fully believing Christian and have looked at the Qur'an myself in order to see if Allah is the same as the God of Israel.

Let me tell you, Allah is not the same as my God. I don't mean that as belittling or condemning or anything, but to compare Allah to the God of Israel is absurd and shouts ignorance.

And honestly, I'm so sick of Muslims pushing their society on us, THEY ARE THE ONES WHO FLEW A FREAKIN PLAN INTO OUR BUILDINGS. And a mosque is being built on ground zero? Even with politics aside, I question the intelligence of my generation.



Zugster said:


> In the U.S. the people most inclined to pass laws to limit my freedom and impose their ways on all here are most definetely Christians.



At least Christian ways deal with common sense morality. We don't make women cover their entire bodies and live like slaves.



Zugster said:


> In the U.S. I feel more threatened by radical christians than I do by radical muslims.



^^^ You live under a rock, that's all there is to say about that.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 1, 2010)

Robokid said:


> False, Christianity is a religion of justice, whereas the Qur'an deals with slaughtering for who-knows-what. I'm a God-serving, fully believing Christian and have looked at the Qur'an myself in order to see if Allah is the same as the God of Israel.
> 
> Let me tell you, Allah is not the same as my God. I don't mean that as belittling or condemning or anything, but to compare Allah to the God of Israel is absurd and shouts ignorance.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 1, 2010)

Zugster said:


> Thank you for proving my point.



I did no such thing, my two best friends are atheists and I live with them. Love them to death, and don't try to force anything down their throats, nor did I in that post. If you read again, you'll notice that I pointed out where we differ from Islam and where THEY have been pushing themselves down OUR society's throats.


----------



## Moro (Aug 1, 2010)

Robokid said:


> False, Christianity is a religion of justice, whereas the Qur'an deals with slaughtering for who-knows-what. I'm a God-serving, fully believing Christian and have looked at the Qur'an myself in order to see if Allah is the same as the God of Israel.
> .



Religion of justice? Where was justice for Galileo Galilei? Or for those poor souls that were killed during the Inquisition in Europe, tortured for beign "heretics"? What does "A religion of justice" even mean coming from an organization that is notorious for having several cases of child-molestation?

I think you're forgetting just how much killing and misery christianity has caused on it's own. And how much misery it continues to cause. In Africa, catholic priests tell locals that they shouldn't use condoms. A continent with over 50% of it's people living with HIV should not use condoms because god frowns upon it... 

Also, I'd like to point out that you claim you've looked into the Qur'an, yet fail to address what it deals with exactly. Mind you, the book cites many, many biblical characters, including Jesus, as prophets of islam. So the message can't be that far off.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 1, 2010)

Moro said:


> Religion of justice? Where was justice for Galileo Galilei? Or for those poor souls that were killed during the Inquisition in Europe, tortured for beign "heretics"? What does "A religion of justice" even mean coming from an organization that is notorious for having several cases of child-molestation?
> 
> I think you're forgetting just how much killing and misery christianity has caused on it's own. And how much misery it continues to cause. In Africa, catholic priests tell locals that they shouldn't use condoms. A continent with over 50% of it's people living with HIV should not use condoms because god frowns upon it...
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out that you claim you've looked into the Qur'an, yet fail to address what it deals with exactly. Mind you, the book cites many, many biblical characters, including Jesus, as prophets of islam. So the message can't be that far off.



Did I say every Christian was God? No. I said our God is one of peace, Allah is not. I'm not going to quote the Qur'an because I don't have ANY of it memorized because it is not my book and will never be, but if it's that important to you I can come back with references. Like I said, I have previously examined and read enough of it IN CONTEXT (because I HATE when people take things out of context, whether it be Bible verses or verses from the Qur'an or whatever) to tell you that Allah is not the same as the God of Israel. The book is based around how great and holy Muhammed and everything he said and did was, whereas with Jesus he always gave glory to God and stated that he was only doing the Father's work not his own, so ya, the messages in the books are completely different. 

Just cause the same names were used doesn't mean anything, "the messages can't be that far off," please go do a study on it yourself. And most everything you said was about Catholics screwing people over. I am just as tired of Roman Catholics (their leaders) and their crap as I am with Islam, except for the most part Catholics aren't like the boy-raping priests and idiots telling people not to wear condoms in Africa.

If you're Catholic I mean ZERO harm, like I said, most people disagree with the stuff priests are doing anyways. Catholicism is based around going through Mary, mind you. Christianity is not.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

A self professed Christian from Alabama who's intolerant of Catholics and Muslims. What a stretch.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> "We're going to end up like Europe"
> There's a sad truth in that sentence. We had some (not many, but it seems they're getting more frequent) cases of male muslim family members killing their female family members for adopting the german lifestyle. If they refuse to wear the burqa (which by the way is illegal in some places, at school for example. You won't find a crucifix at any german school either) or refuse to marry someone the family has chosen (which is illegal, too) chances are comparatively high that she's gonna get killed to get the family-honour restored...
> Brothers killing their sisters for being young educated and independent women.
> Schools with too many immigrants needed to be shut-down because the muslim pupils ran it with their laws.
> ...



Sounds like Germany needs to do like they used to and invade someone.  I kid, I kid. But seriously, these culture integrations fail so much, but no one says anything because they don't want to offend anyone here. I hate political connectedness and the fact that I can't openly complain about anything these days, and when i do, someone bitches. Sounds like it's the same situation in Germany. Mixing cultures is just a bad idea, especially when it's two cultures where the religions have a notoriously bad past. 

I'm just waiting for this.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Mixing cultures is just a bad idea



I disagree with that. Most of the people I know who are intolerant of others have VERY little experience with whoever their target of choice is. Familiarity is one of the best ways of combating that kind of conflict. Most of it stems from a fear of "them" and if "them" are your friends, coworkers and neighbors, it's kinda hard to hate "them". 

That said, I don't think anybody should be forced into integrating into someone else's culture. I'm not a fan of the subservience of women in Eastern culture but if she chooses to participate in it willfully, then that's her choice. If that sort of thing is forced upon her, dictated under the state or the laws... then I have a problem. If 50% of the US decided that they wanted to adopt a Muslim lifestyle overnight, then more power to them and I applaud them for exercising their freedom of speech and religion. As long as I can retain my own right to feel however I see fit, we don't have a problem.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2010)

Randy said:


> I disagree with that. Most of the people I know who are intolerant of others have VERY little experience with whoever their target of choice is. Familiarity is one of the best ways of combating that kind of conflict.
> 
> That said, I don't think anybody should be forced into integrating into someone else's culture. I'm not a fan of the subservience of women in Eastern culture but if she chooses to participate in it willfully, then that's her choice. If that sort of thing is forced upon her, dictated under the state or the laws... then I have a problem. If 50% of the US decided that they wanted to adopt a Muslim lifestyle overnight, then more power to them and I applaud them for exercising their freedom of speech and religion. As long as I can retain my own right to feel however I see fit, we don't have a problem.



I really meant that in the sense of mixing cultures that basically hate each other. It's too inflammatory in the US to work these days. The good people in the Muslim and Islamic cultures get made fun of and insulted on a day to day basis, and the bad people of the same culture get to say whatever they want against us in our own country because no one can raise their voice about it without making someone whine or complain that they're being prosecuted. They're basically using our rules and principals against us. I didn't mean that mixing cultures was bad, but it is if this is the scenario. /rant

I am horrible at explaining my thoughts on the subject, but I'm sure you see what I'm saying.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

I get what you mean, now. 

To the subject of the 'bad people' you described, a loud mouthed asshole who tries to force his beliefs on others is a loud mouthed asshole nonetheless and they should be dealt with as such. If he thinks he can kill/maim/injure a woman, or kill and 'infidel' because they speak ill of Muhammad or Allah... in this country, guess what? He's going to jail just like any other fuckhead who thinks everybody should conform to his beliefs. That's the glory of living in this country. The day our laws start changing to fit one religion or the other, I'll be there with my torch and my pitchfork along with everyone else.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 1, 2010)

Randy said:


> I get what you mean, now.
> 
> To the subject of the 'bad people' you described, a loud mouthed asshole who tries to force his beliefs on others is a loud mouthed asshole nonetheless and they should be dealt with as such. If he thinks he can kill/maim/injure a woman, or kill and 'infidel' because they speak ill of Muhammad or Allah... in this country, guess what? He's going to jail just like any other fuckhead who thinks everybody should conform to his beliefs. That's the glory of living in this country. The day our laws start changing to fit one religion or the other, I'll be there with my torch and my pitchfork along with everyone else.



 Exactly. I don't mind if you wanna bring a new religion or belief into my country, but as soon as someone says they want me to suffer because I don't believe what they do, I have a problem. It all boils down to if you have something positive to add to everything or not.

And i will totally be with you holding my weapon of choice if that happens.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 1, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> But seriously, these culture integrations fail so much, but no one says anything because they don't want to offend anyone here. I hate political connectedness and the fact that I can't openly complain about anything these days, and when i do, someone bitches. Sounds like it's the same situation in Germany. Mixing cultures is just a bad idea, especially when it's two cultures where the religions have a notoriously bad past.


Exactly!
Integration failed for years and most politicians didn't want to admit. But problems got worse and now some suggestions by some politics (for example an IQ-test for immigrants like in Canada) overshoot the mark.
I'm all for multi-culturalism 
I work at an international airport and I think it's the coolest thing ever to become acquainted with people from all over the world and to experience foreign cultures. My best friend is Colombian 
But someone has to abolish the ghetto-building and to make sure that our future fellow citizens know our language, our culture and which parts of their culture won't work in their new environment


----------



## Robokid (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol big difference in intolerance and not wantingto accept a non-peaceful organization bent on bending societies around them instead of living in it by its rules. And I have Catholic friends I even said its the priests not ppl.


----------



## Moro (Aug 1, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Did I say every Christian was God? No. I said our God is one of peace, Allah is not. I'm not going to quote the Qur'an because I don't have ANY of it memorized because it is not my book and will never be, but if it's that important to you I can come back with references. Like I said, I have previously examined and read enough of it IN CONTEXT (because I HATE when people take things out of context, whether it be Bible verses or verses from the Qur'an or whatever) to tell you that Allah is not the same as the God of Israel. The book is based around how great and holy Muhammed and everything he said and did was, whereas with Jesus he always gave glory to God and stated that he was only doing the Father's work not his own, so ya, the messages in the books are completely different.
> 
> Just cause the same names were used doesn't mean anything, "the messages can't be that far off," please go do a study on it yourself. And most everything you said was about Catholics screwing people over. I am just as tired of Roman Catholics (their leaders) and their crap as I am with Islam, except for the most part Catholics aren't like the boy-raping priests and idiots telling people not to wear condoms in Africa.
> 
> If you're Catholic I mean ZERO harm, like I said, most people disagree with the stuff priests are doing anyways. Catholicism is based around going through Mary, mind you. Christianity is not.



To say that your god is of peace and their's isn't is just about one of the most arrogant things to say. For starters, you're speaking on behalf of the deity. I've never been that confident. 

Most importantly, both books were written by people, human beigns. Given that fact, it's your word against any muslims. They might as well say the opposite. You *choose* to believe the bible is real and the qa'ran is not. It's a *cultural* thing, and that's key. 

Let me elaborate.

You named the "god of Israel" as a god of peace. As I understand it, that's the same guy who killed every first born in Egypt that time. Or the one who flooded the planet when things weren't going his way. "Do as I say or die". How thoughtful. I don't know if you take those things literal or not. I have no idea, and I don't mean to imply it. But the bible does speak of a vengeful god sometimes, it's undeniable. And he lashes out at the ones who a muslim would call "infidels".

Given that the bible DOES depict violence at the hands of it's god, if you base your views on each god according to how the holy book that represents the religion describes them, I think you can see the conflict with a so called "god of peace" of christianity. 

If any god exists, you need to consider the posibility that he, she or they might not be exactly as described in the holy books. This is just as true with Yavéh (I have no idea how that's spelled) as with Allah, and any other god out there. In fact, you already consider that chance. You do not flag the christian god as an intolerant guy, even having read that he brought a lot of misery upon Egypt for denying him. But then you read the qur'an and thought it was violent. Can you see how a muslim might do the exact same thing and end up thinking the exact opposite?

I urge you to turn the tables and be objective about it, because if you are, you will see how anyone who's unfamiliar with christianity might pick up a bible, read it and go to a forum and say christianity is a religion of violence. Now, that doesn't happen, because we all know christian extremism does not usually get associated with acts of terrorism in the middle east... Except when a Bush is in office, right?


----------



## Robokid (Aug 1, 2010)

I understand that people could pick up a Bible and think God is not one of piece depending on the mindset, but thats why I said I have researched both. If you want something to study, check out anything by Rico Cortez, that's a good man to start with. He lays out stuff from the Bible and Qur'an and compares them. Too much for me to type


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 2, 2010)

Robokid said:


> I understand that people could pick up a Bible and think God is not one of piece depending on the mindset, but thats why I said I have researched both. If you want something to study, check out anything by Rico Cortez, that's a good man to start with. He lays out stuff from the Bible and Qur'an and compares them. Too much for me to type



You studied both from a Christian mindset. Therefore, of course you're going to think what you think, you probably thought it before, but now that you've "researched" both, you feel you can justly say what you say.

Look, go get your pickup truck, get a can of Skoal, some some Wild Turkey, go yell at some black people, and leave the radical Christian mindset for Dothan.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 2, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> You studied both from a Christian mindset. Therefore, of course you're going to think what you think, you probably thought it before, but now that you've "researched" both, you feel you can justly say what you say.
> 
> Look, go get your pickup truck, get a can of Skoal, some some Wild Turkey, go yell at some black people, and leave the radical Christian mindset for Dothan.



Haha I love how I can't say anything about what is clearly presented in both books, but you can use stereotypes and clichés and assume I'm part of some group that you have obvious prejudice against?

I don't drive a truck, I don't drink/smoke/chew, I have many black friends, and I'll state what I believe just like everyone else. Why don't you take your hypocritical, double-standard reasonings and continue the discussion without the whole "Southern idiot" thing. I wasn't raised by hillbillies and I am definitely not one.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 2, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Catholicism is based around going through Mary, mind you. Christianity is not.


Catholicism = Christianity.

Protestant =/= Catholic.

get you facts straight, please.

now first understand, that as someone who has researched all three religions to figure out which made the most sense and went with NONE, listen to me.

your facts on the book of islam are incorrect, as are yours on christianity, as well, oddly enough.

through a large number of Jesus' acts, he stated NO ONE, he simply DID. 

when he asked if he was jesus of nazareth, he answered yes, and he did state that he was "the truth" and that God was his "father" but in instructing the Lord's prayer he cites "our father" mentioning that God is as much thaie father as hih.

when addressed as son of God or king of Jews ( depending on what translations and adaptations you read) before his crucifiction, he only states " you say that I am"

troll harder.

on the subject of Islam, it is very similar to how Christianity has different Denominations.

Islam has ALWAYS been a book of Peace, and only in ONE reprint of the qur'an does it mention Jihad, the holy war against the nonbelievers, and even then still, it mentions that the martyrs will recieve 72 virgins in heaven.

it's impossible to martyr yourself.

but the Taliban seems to think you can.

this is very similar to the holy war in the book of Revelations ,which was more figurative, but similar.

the "Muslims" that EVERYONE in these threads seem to be adressing is the Taliban, a group that bastardized one version of the Qur'an to state that all nonbelievers and evildoers of the world need to be eradicated.

...think of them to islam as what the Westboro Baptist Church is to Christianity.

they bastardized a holy text and claimed it for their evil agenda of terror and fearmongering.

now, understand that Jesus, between some point in the Ages of 13 and 30, most assume it is after his 13th and he is proclaimed a man, there is no record of JEsus in the Bible.

most scholars believe it was so he could Travel and Learn about God from others, Which is why Hindu, Islam, and even parts of Eastern asian religions have record of an individual very similar to Christ.

The Three religions of Israel are so tightly intertwined, but you're trying to cast your fellow brothers of abraham off with words of hatred.

I mean no offense to you as a person, but acts such as those sicken me.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 2, 2010)

TreKita said:


> ...The Three religions of Israel are so tightly intertwined, but you're trying to cast your fellow brothers of abraham off with words of hatred....


 
There. That's it. The crux of it right there. 

A Christian who says he "serves God" and in the same breath trashes Islam and other religions is mistaken or just full of it.

Perhaps they think they serve God, but what they really serve is the church. They work to increase the influence and power of their church. They have no better idea about what "God's will" might be than ANYONE ELSE. Yet they trash any competing view. It's easy to see why.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 2, 2010)

Zugster said:


> There. That's it. The crux of it right there.
> 
> A Christian who says he "serves God" and in the same breath trashes Islam and other religions is mistaken or just full of it.
> 
> Perhaps they think they serve God, but what they really serve is the church. They work to increase the influence and power of their church. They have no better idea about what "God's will" might be than ANYONE ELSE. Yet they trash any competing view. It's easy to see why.


 

rep for you, sir.

also, i said brothers, when i should have said "sons"

...fail.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 2, 2010)

If you ever check the 3 books of GOD, you will come to a point.
1: Moses is a leader, scares the people with Sodom and Gomorro. Nothing about Love or stuff. It's pretty racist book and the Bloodline gives you the right to be "chosen". 

2: after the effects of Judaism fades, Jesus comes to play. Well now, since the romans kick serious ass, jesus and the word of god is Love, peace and stuff.
Ofcourse, Constantin (The man who invented Christianity as it is and Catholicism) comes to the stage and changes everything on a whim. Welcome to the one mighty god religion, do as i say or die!

3: Muhammed after talking to many priests and rabbis, and having his own old clan, thinks that mixing Judaist religions and his own culture would be the best solution.
Use love, The Forgiving God, but fear, hatred etc to keep crowds under control

Who says that Christian God and Mouslim God is not the same is in a big delusion. Since The chosen god is the god of Akhenaton, mixed with some Egyptian and Indians stories, added some Hatti and other Pagan spices. Nothing unique, nothing revolutionary. Of course the Lack of Internet, and the fact that every book was handwritten and looked old, it was easier to fool people!
Not just the names, but the bloodlines and the acts are the same in Bible an Qouran, showing easily that the Religious culture stood the same in that area.
Funny that God never tried to impress people in Europe then, Middle East, China (where the most nonbelievers where, are) India (The Benchmark of Polytheism). No, it appears that only that region was important for god, although he destroyed it many times.

It is mind boggling for me to accuse others for believing in the wrong god. Every religion is Dogma, and every dogma brings unlogical, sometimes violent, sometimes stubborn, mostly irrational human behavior.

Mine is better than yours is childish, and is a heavy burden, a big obstacle in font of the human evolution, civilization, and health.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, I am a well Integrated Turk for some, but I was never been a Turk, or German or French in the first place. I am an individual, and act as one. I have some Turkish culture I like to keep, like good cooking, sticking to your friends and family when they need you, or other customs like good tea or coffee , musical expression.
I am very German when I work, when I meet people and try to understand who they really are. I like German precision, and I take it as pride on my everday life.

I am very French in repsecting others personal (+) and (-) sides as theri personalities, their artistic expression and their right to be themselves.

Politics didn't effect my integration, since I was always stubborn, and kept my own way. Being in Atheist, a musician and a Sport-Horse Vet, I am pretty much out of any kind of stereotype in Germany, Turkey or France. So I am mostly welcome, but I am never a part of their society.

Ant this is the critical part of integration.
The society do not want to integrate, not important German, Turkish, Dutch. They just want to have, not to give.
Some guy on German TV said "yeah, Germans won the game, but foreigners made the goals" all of them are German btw.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 2, 2010)

^The best of 3 worlds 
Awesome


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 3, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ^The best of 3 worlds
> Awesome



Haha, nothing comes only with good sides


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm Just me, but i think the OP's guy, being american has every right to do whatever the fuck he wants as l;ong as it doesnt encroach on my rights or someone elses.

sooo...

Boing Fwip.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 3, 2010)

*Seen as institutions* (I couldn't care less for personal beliefs), Christianity is more dangerous to the West than Extremist Islam, IMO, if only for the fact that the latter is openly aggressive. Everyone knows they're enemies and keep a close look at them. Christianity poses itself as friends, when, rather, it's a fucking cancer.

The Catholic Church has supported nazism and slavery. Hell, Papa Nazi even openly condemned the use of condoms in AIDS-infested Africa - undoubtfully killing, albeit indirectly, thousands for generations through his casually poisoned words. See a pattern? Yes. They're always on the wrong side. It's because of their influence that abortion is not legal everywhere, when wide social studies state it s hould; it's that book of theirs which legitimates bigotry and hatred for people who mean no harm.

All religions are created for the same purpose - to tame the people and legitimate the monarch and some illogical traditions along the way. It's outdated; meaningless in a democratic civilization. I wish I had been born when they were dead already.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Zugster said:


> There. That's it. The crux of it right there.
> 
> A Christian who says he "serves God" and in the same breath trashes Islam and other religions is mistaken or just full of it.
> 
> Perhaps they think they serve God, but what they really serve is the church. They work to increase the influence and power of their church. They have no better idea about what "God's will" might be than ANYONE ELSE. Yet they trash any competing view. It's easy to see why.



For what its worth I despise the church, its pathetic. And to the other guy saying Catholicism is Christianity, that's bull. If thats your mindset than I am neither, maybe I'm more Messianic Jew.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> For what its worth I despise the church, its pathetic. And to the other guy saying Catholicism is Christianity, that's bull. If thats your mindset than I am neither, maybe I'm more Messianic Jew.


 
Well that's both interesting and unexpected. I see it as a positive that you put your faith in your belief rather than in a religious institution that supposedly promotes it (while for the most part just promoting itself at great cost to others).

However, you haven't addressed my statement: "A Christian who says he "serves God" and in the same breath trashes Islam and other religions is mistaken or just full of it."

You have a belief that you say you live by. One based in Christ's teaching which are all about love, brotherhood, peace and redemption. Or so I've heard. So it strikes me as incomprehensible that you would use your faith as weapon with which to attack people with other beliefs. That seems very "unchristian."

A lot of things christians say and do seem very unchristian to me.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I really didn't mean to attack Islam there are just so many things I'm not happy about with that group in general right now, aka mosque on ground zero and forcing their society onto everyone else instead of just being examples of their beliefs. Example, in my hometown a mosque of Shi'ites (sp) was just put next to our AIRPORT. I don't want to just accuse them based on that, but Shiites were the ones who make women slaves basically. And on top of that, a school my nephew goes to (private school), banned prayer because a group of parents wanted to pray next to their kids' bus that was taking all the kids 14 hrs away to Washington DC and Muslim parents flipped and complainedmajorly to where Christian prayer is banned now. Keep in mind no parents told them they couldn't pray for their kids by the bus, they could've done it to, they just didnt want Christians praying, such crap man. So sorry I have come off as intolerant.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Example, in my hometown a mosque of Shi'ites (sp) was just put next to our AIRPORT.



Are you serious? Please tell me you're being facetious and aren't getting bent out of shape because there is a mosque by an airport. 

Though, I can see what you mean. I get a little nervous when I see a car full of guys with blond hair and blue eyes. I just fear that they'll force me into a concentration camp, and don't get me started on when I see a group of Spaniards.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 3, 2010)

Zugster said:


> A lot of things christians say and do seem very unchristian to me.



Well there is a reason for that. All of the religions are "culture of social belief". So the rules of the belief changes, eveolves, or devolves in time and become religion.
Muhammed says clearly, there is no forcing in religion. That means, you can't force someone to be a believer. A big part of the Islamic deformation (like the christian deformation) is about forcing beliefs, changing the guidlines (Abortion wasn't even present at the birth of Christianity) and returning to the old fashioned way of thinking.
The role of the Females in Islam today is the role in Arabic nation before the Islam. The first 4-5 decades seems to be a good time for the Women. but after that, the old customs comeback, the interpretations change, and the strong rules as it was before. Muhammad actually stopped Slavery. Look at Arabs, Shaichs and whatnot.

The same thing happened with Constantin. He literally created the Son of God thing, the typical Christian beliefs, and of course the catholicism.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Are you serious? Please tell me you're being facetious and aren't getting bent out of shape because there is a mosque by an airport.
> 
> Though, I can see what you mean. I get a little nervous when I see a car full of guys with blond hair and blue eyes. I just fear that they'll force me into a concentration camp, and don't get me started on when I see a group of Spaniards.



It's more complicated. Those Muslims are the ones who got prayer banned too that's what I meant. I'm tolerant, but I'm cautious.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Well I really didn't mean to attack Islam there are just so many things I'm not happy about with that group in general right now, aka mosque on ground zero and forcing their society onto everyone else instead of just being examples of their beliefs. Example, in my hometown a mosque of Shi'ites (sp) was just put next to our AIRPORT. I don't want to just accuse them based on that, but Shiites were the ones who make women slaves basically. And on top of that, a school my nephew goes to (private school), banned prayer because a group of parents wanted to pray next to their kids' bus that was taking all the kids 14 hrs away to Washington DC and Muslim parents flipped and complainedmajorly to where Christian prayer is banned now. Keep in mind no parents told them they couldn't pray for their kids by the bus, they could've done it to, they just didnt want Christians praying, such crap man. So sorry I have come off as intolerant.


 
OK... all very interesting. Lets dig into this a bit.

You say you didn't mean to attack Islam and you're sorry to have come off as intolerant. Let's take another look at your first words in this thread. You didn't just "come off" or meerly seem to be intolerant. You could hardly have been more clear in your torrent of hate. Here is a cut and paste of your own words:

---------------------------------------------------------------------
"False, Christianity is a religion of justice, whereas the Qur'an deals with slaughtering for who-knows-what. I'm a God-serving, fully believing Christian and have looked at the Qur'an myself in order to see if Allah is the same as the God of Israel.

Let me tell you, Allah is not the same as my God. I don't mean that as belittling or condemning or anything, but to compare Allah to the God of Israel is absurd and shouts ignorance.

And honestly, I'm so sick of Muslims pushing their society on us, THEY ARE THE ONES WHO FLEW A FREAKIN PLAN INTO OUR BUILDINGS. And a mosque is being built on ground zero? Even with politics aside, I question the intelligence of my generation."
---------------------------------------------------------------------

See? You didn't just come off as hateful. You were being hateful.

Now listen to me carefully please. In a past time christians murdered some of my ancestors. Blood relatives. Murdered. Think about that. Yet I can honestly tell you I do not harbor any hatred in my heart for christians in general.

In the same way, the murders of 9/11 are not the responsibility of Muslims in general. The murders are the responsibility of wackos who decided to use Islam as their justification for their hatred. A lot of Christians have done the same or worse throughout history.

Remember Christ's teachings also center on forgiveness. I want to tell you respectfully that you have a lot of soul searching to do to get to a tolerant and forgiving way of life. You're not there yet, and you have a lot of work to do. I hope you're up for it.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

No offense but you quoted my post where i specifically stated that I didnt mean it belittling or condeming so that's pretty much out the window.

And as far as "soul searching" to be tolerant, I don't hate Muslims but I do hate the teachings of Islam. Tolerance can also be from ignorance my friend, and vice versa, which I understand. I am FAR from ignorant on the subject, and I think its you who needs some soul searching. I know where I stand. Jesus threw over tables in a synagogue. There is such thing as standing up for what you believe in despite opposition or political correctness.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Double post my bad.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> there are just so many things I'm not happy about with that group in general right now


 
How are your views not just as bad as the ppl you so vehemently oppose? Sure you don't fly planes into ppl but your mind set is no more enlightened. 

The ideals you're taught are not necessarily the ideals upon which you act, my friend. Having parents shows us this... 

Furthermore, the fact that some Muslims choose to take what they're taught from their holy scripture and twist it into something that justifies the type of behavior we saw on 9/11 is no different from what many ppl do in other religions. I've heard ppl use quotes from the Bible to justify slavery. Should I hate your religion now? No, because I know that in every group there's a handful of jackasses that choose to be a stain on the good name of an otherwise proud ppl.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> For what its worth I despise the church, its pathetic. And to the other guy saying Catholicism is Christianity, that's bull. If thats your mindset than I am neither, maybe I'm more Messianic Jew.


Fine, be neither, because you're making it apparent what you really are, and i mean this out of nothing but love, bro:

ignorant. 

you are SO ignorant.

not to mention intolerant.

for god's sake, I hope you're trolling.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> How are your views not just as bad as the ppl you so vehemently oppose? Sure you don't fly planes into ppl but your mind set is no more enlightened.




Haha wow. "sure you don't fly planes into ppl." I would say thats a big difference.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

TreKita said:


> Fine, be neither, because you're making it apparent what you really are, and i mean this out of nothing but love, bro:
> 
> ignorant.
> 
> ...



Alright.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Haha wow. "sure you don't fly planes into ppl." I would say thats a big difference.


 

"I hate you, but I'm not going to kill you, just so i can wave it around in your face to prove how 'tolerant' i am"

"I hate you and i will kill you."

main problem still hasn't disappeared, homie, you just end up coming off as a bigger douche than the other guy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Haha wow. "sure you don't fly planes into ppl." I would say thats a big difference.


 
Your hatred is hardly justified. This is the point I was making. Stay focused, please.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 3, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Your hatred is hardly justified. This is the point I was making. Stay focused, please.


 +rep


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I'm done with this, not worth my time I'm not trying to make anyone agree guys. Anyway, good chat haha no hard feelings from my side fellas.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

How convenient...


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Well I have been arguing for two days man what else can I do? I can't fight it all day but anyone can throw out the word "ignorant" or whatever. I know what I've studied and what I'm aware of, and if someone else disagrees with my views or beliefs that's fine. You didn't even butt into this til recently, so please avoid sarcastic comments. Last comment, I swear


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 3, 2010)

Hmm... You've been here for 2 months... Posted 48 times... This is the only thread I've seen you in and everything I've read from you was a bunch of ignorant jibberish (not to mention the posts in here seem to make up a significant portion of your post count)... 

I don't think it takes months of observation to determine that you, sir, are a bigot. Did you read the thread title at all? Did you think coming in here w/ your uneducated assertions wouldn't stir up some opposition? 

Live and learn, my friend.


----------



## Robokid (Aug 3, 2010)

Lol alright man, I'd rather not respond to that.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 3, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hmm... You've been here for 2 months... Posted 48 times... This is the only thread I've seen you in and everything I've read from you was a bunch of ignorant jibberish (not to mention the posts in here seem to make up a significant portion of your post count)...
> 
> I don't think it takes months of observation to determine that you, sir, are a bigot. Did you read the thread title at all? Did you think coming in here w/ your uneducated assertions wouldn't stir up some opposition?
> 
> Live and learn, my friend.



This.  

Just about all religions are full of violence and bigotry; and this is coming from somebody who's fairly religious 

The only religion I can think of offhand that doesn't incorporate violence is Jainism.


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 5, 2010)

i have to say, CNN has to be the worst source for news out there. they live on controversy and cant post anything reasonable that doesn't count as debatable. 

its funny how ignorant people exist in todays society.
i see their sharia law(by they, i mean christians or others criticizing muslims)
and i raise them their very own christian reconstructionism.

its so similar thats frightening.
and at the same time, if islam really is as violent as they say, then heres food for thought: there are over 1.5 billion muslims in the world. if it was true that their religion is about war, brutality, raping women, killing jews, butchering christians etc, then how in the living hell has earth survived for over 1500 years that marks the creation of islam?! there are islamic countries out there with nuclear powers. if its their religion to kill the rest of the world, then really, wahts stopping them? 

the sheer moronic-ness is what feeds the rage of people who blow themselves up...

btw, people who blow themselves up, no better than people who burn other religious texts!


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 6, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i have to say, CNN has to be the worst source for news out there.


 you have clearly never seen fox news, good sir.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 6, 2010)

TreKita said:


> you have clearly never seen fox news, good sir.


 


the yang to cnn's yin...


----------



## Necris (Aug 6, 2010)

Robokid said:


> No offense but you quoted my post where i specifically stated that I didnt mean it belittling or condeming so that's pretty much out the window.



 You realize you can be both belittling and condemning with a comment without intending to be right?


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 6, 2010)

TreKita said:


> you have clearly never seen fox news, good sir.




i dont consider fox as news


----------



## Antimatter (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't consider fox as a legit network.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 7, 2010)

Robokid said:


> Haha wow. "sure you don't fly planes into ppl." I would say thats a big difference.



Because all 1.5 billion muslims have flown planes into american landmarks...? Really, get your shit straight, man. I could name MULTIPLE instances where christians have killed more people more maliciously...the crusades, spanish inquisitions, the salem witch trials...not entirely sure if the holocaust would count as a christian thing...but honestly, judging a group by its outliers, and extremists is a good way to make yourself into one hell of a hypocrite.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Aug 7, 2010)

TreKita said:


> you have clearly never seen fox news, good sir.


----------



## Fuel (Aug 8, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> i have to say, CNN has to be the worst source for news out there. they live on controversy and cant post anything reasonable that doesn't count as debatable.
> 
> its funny how ignorant people exist in todays society.
> i see their sharia law(by they, i mean christians or others criticizing muslims)
> ...


So, burning a hunk of dry plant fibers is the same as a suicide bombing? Sorry, I'm going to have to strongly disagree. 

As for Sharia Law, I will admit to not being the most knowledgeable about it, but I will certainly say that any group of people attempting to completely restructure the legal system of a country into which they have immigrated is mind-boggling to say the least. I have NOTHING against building mosques, public prayer, etc. Celebrate culture, by all means! But claiming that one cannot be prosecuted under the laws of said nation due to being Muslim is, quite frankly, the single most asinine thing of which I have ever fucking heard. I would rather have the Time Cube Theory put in textbooks than have Sharia Law be treated on equal grounds with the law of a sovereign nation into which a portion of the Muslim community immigrated. 

No matter where you live, the state belongs above religion. *All* religions.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Aug 9, 2010)

Fuel said:


> So, burning a hunk of dry plant fibers is the same as a suicide bombing? Sorry, I'm going to have to strongly disagree.
> 
> As for Sharia Law, I will admit to not being the most knowledgeable about it, but I will certainly say that any group of people attempting to completely restructure the legal system of a country into which they have immigrated is mind-boggling to say the least. I have NOTHING against building mosques, public prayer, etc. Celebrate culture, by all means! But claiming that one cannot be prosecuted under the laws of said nation due to being Muslim is, quite frankly, the single most asinine thing of which I have ever fucking heard. I would rather have the Time Cube Theory put in textbooks than have Sharia Law be treated on equal grounds with the law of a sovereign nation into which a portion of the Muslim community immigrated.
> 
> No matter where you live, the state belongs above religion. *All* religions.



I totally agree except 1 point. You can immigrate to a land and you might want to change it. This is Democracy. The people have the right to say NO to that change, and the immigrant have to accept it. That is all!
Extremists are everywhere, and they even become the President of the U.S.A. 
It is important to stop THEM, not the entire culture/race/folk or whatever!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 9, 2010)

TreKita said:


> you have clearly never seen faux news, good sir.



Fixed


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 10, 2010)

AChRush1349 said:


> not entirely sure if the holocaust would count as a christian thing...



Seeing as how Hitler was staunchly opposed to Christianity and actually viewed it as another method of "Jewish deception," I'm going to say no, it doesn't count.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2010)

daemon barbeque said:


> Extremists are everywhere, and they even become the President of the U.S.A.


 
 

Awesome.


----------



## Zugster (Aug 12, 2010)

Extremists... like Reagan, Bush1 and Bush2. At the moment we have a moderate. To the foaming at the mouth right wing he looks like a leftist.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 13, 2010)

Zugster said:


> Extremists... like Reagan, Bush1 and Bush2. At the moment we have a moderate. To the foaming at the mouth right wing he looks like a leftist.


 "in a blind world the one eyed man is king"

they're so far right that anything less right wing appears left.


"i'm pro life and support prop 8 and gun laws!"

"i agree with everything except prop 8"

"LIBERAL SCUM!!!!!!!"


----------



## Mexi (Aug 16, 2010)

orb451 said:


> This guy's burning of the Qu'ran is just a big healthy middle finger to the extremists. They're the ones he's going to piss off and offend the most anyway.



I disagree. The public desecration of any religion's holy book is deeply offensive to any practicing members. I'm sure if I burned down a church or a bible in public, everyday Christians would also be outraged.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Mexi said:


> I disagree. The public desecration of any religion's holy book is deeply offensive to any practicing members. I'm sure if I burned down a church or a bible in public, everyday Christians would also be outraged.


 
Indeed they would. 

I was having this convo w/ a friend yesterday and I'm still confused as to why all this hatred is being thrown at Muslims in general when only a small group of them were responsible for what ppl are upset about in the first place. 

A religion can't be held responsible for those who misinterpret it much like a gun can't be held responsible for someone getting shot; it's the shooter's fault.

I'm not even Muslim, but it's really starting to get on my nerves how it seems that the terms Muslim and extremist are more or less one in the same in many ppl's eyes.

Also, the mosque thing is getting a bit annoying too. Let ppl worship where they wish. Muslims didn't just show up in 2001. 

Perhaps building a mosque that close to Ground Zero right *now* is bad timing, though.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Mexi said:


> I disagree. The public desecration of any religion's holy book is deeply offensive to any practicing members. I'm sure if I burned down a church or a bible in public, everyday Christians would also be outraged.



Mexi, that's fine if they get deeply offended. The difference between the contemporary Muslim extremists who get offended and your run-of-the-mill average Joe practicing Muslim is that the former will have almost no qualms whatsoever of KILLING YOU for burning their holy book. Whereas the latter might just be offended and shrug it off for what it is.

Likewise, contemporary Christians/Catholics/Jews might be offended if you burned their book, if you burned down a church on the other hand, provided no one was physically hurt, you'd be looking at a whole different set of penalties. None of which would involve killing you or your family members as reprisal by the church members.

See the difference?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 17, 2010)

I always thought the _message_ and not the book that contains the message was the most important thing for believers. As in a Bible, Torah, Qu'ran, etc. are simply books with no powers themselves. Especially in the Christian faith of not worshiping idols.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Indeed they would.
> 
> I was having this convo w/ a friend yesterday and I'm still confused as to why all this hatred is being thrown at Muslims in general when only a small group of them were responsible for what ppl are upset about in the first place.
> 
> ...



I could go through that post KJ and substitute Muslim for Christian/Catholic and come up with the same thing. Christian/Catholics are demonized on here, and in general, as being backwater morons for their beliefs. Their history of violence is brought up time and again to make them seem like they are all of the same evil bunch.

When in reality, most Christians/Catholics, like most Muslims, just want to live out their lives, believe what they want and let the chips fall where they may. Muslim extremists on the other hand, get demonized, and rightfully so, because of their actions. Not the actions of their ancestors 600 years ago, but for things they say and do on a regular basis. Violent retribution for perceived offenses? Fuck off.

Sorry but the Muslim extremists are the ones that need to be slapped into the 21st century with a heavy hand. The Sharia laws they subscribe to are among the most stringent of any current theology. But, not all Muslims are as "hard-line" or "hard-core" as they are. Unfortunately, the few bad apples spoil it for the rest.

My advice to the Muslim community in general? Integrate. Integrate yourselves and go OUT of your way to blend in. Show mainstream (insert country here) that you're NOT all hardnosed extremists. The world honestly doesn't know that. And the world needs to. And who better to show the world that Islam is misunderstood, than the people practicing it? The people that will shrug off things like a picture of Mohammed or burning of the Qu'ran. Not because you're not offended, but because there are BIGGER things to worry about in this world, than getting all butt-hurt over some perceived slight. That YOU can be the bigger, better person in a mud slinging fest and not let the Muslim community as a whole, get smeared and tarnished by the "fringe" extremists.

For examples, look at mainstream Christianity/Catholicism/Mormonism/Judaism and how, over time, they've learned to let go of perceived slights AND distance themselves from the evangelicals and loonies. The longer the moderate, peace loving Muslim community waits and the less it does to truly and wholeheartedly distance themselves from the whackos, the longer and the more they will be lumped in with the fringe.

EDIT: Please note that I'm NOT at all saying that the other Abrahamic religions have anything *nailed* or down pat, as I said, there are plenty on the fringe that would gladly spoil it for the rest. And plenty of problems for each and every religion to go around ten fold.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 17, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I always thought the _message_ and not the book that contains the message was the most important thing for believers. As in a Bible, Torah, Qu'ran, etc. are simply books with no powers themselves. Especially in the Christian faith of not worshiping idols.



I think that's the gist of it, that the *message* does trump everything else. But I might be wrong, but I thought the Torah and Qu'ran were believed to be special in that regard. That they *weren't* just books, that they were actually written by the hand of "god". I might be wrong about the last part, but I'm pretty sure they believe the books are of equal importance to the contents therein.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 17, 2010)

Of course that's what they believe... I talk to Christians who also tell me that the Bible is the word of God verbatim. The likelihood of that...? 

The problem w/ the "the message trumps all" theory, in my eyes, is that not everyone will interpret the message the same. This is how we end up w/ religious fanatics flying planes into things.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 17, 2010)

Konfyouzd said:


> Of course that's what they believe... I talk to Christians who also tell me that the Bible is the word of God verbatim. The likelihood of that...?
> 
> The problem w/ the "the message trumps all" theory, in my eyes, is that not everyone will interpret the message the same. This is how we end up w/ religious fanatics flying planes into things.



 Exactamundo. The message itself is essentially meaningless until people put their emotional weight behind it. And essentially harmless until those people put so *much* emotional weight behind it, that it becomes the justification to do all sorts of horrible things.


----------



## TreWatson (Aug 17, 2010)

oh, we're still on this? D:

well, basically, i sat and talked with my folks on this too.

dad said he was unhappy with it, and mom called him ignorant, yadda yadda big argument, you get the idea.

basially, it's like if you find one apple that's rotting with mold all over it and suddenly you dont want to eat all the surrounding apples. the mold is EXTREMISM. and the appkes are religious people.


----------

